# Lownslow302 I'm callin you out!!!!



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Yup.... Since ur smartass has always got something to say, since ur better than everybody else, since ur mr. Fukin know it all.... I'm callin you out!! I challenge u to a buildoff!!! Use any kit u got pull out your best. It starts today and ends on today's date next month. Let's see what u got since u gotta answer for everything.

Since I gave u the option From any kit u want.... I'm gonna build that reall rough ass big body that you could do so much better with!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

cant wait to see this.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

It should be fun gseeds... Hopefully Ill have the talent to shut someone up then I'll go back to my ol happy self and have the concentration to start my impala line up.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Build starts today jan 20 ends a month from now feb 20 should give us both plenty of time.
Here's my kit...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

This should be good


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:wow:....lets get it on.....:roflmao:hno:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Yup.... Since ur smartass has always got something to say, since ur better than everybody else, since ur mr. Fukin know it all.... I'm callin you out!! I challenge u to a buildoff!!! Use any kit u got pull out your best. It starts today and ends on today's date next month. Let's see what u got since u gotta answer for everything.
> 
> Since I gave u the option From any kit u want.... I'm gonna build that reall rough ass big body that you could do so much better with!!!


have fun in your solo build off


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> have fun in your solo build off


OHHHH DAMM.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*LMAO*



Lownslow302 said:


> have fun in your solo build off


I CANT HELP IT I GOTTA SAY THIS TO YOU LOWNSLOW302





OH SCARYASS,LOL.

YOU AINT EVEN MAKING IT FUN,NOMBRE WEY.MIGHT AS WELL NOT EVER SAY SHIT ON HERE.LMFAO.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LATIN SKULL said:


> OHHHH DAMM.


got enough on my bench, done need to add pressure of getting a build done for the sake of someone making a name for himself based on what the original poster had asked for.

when someone asked for constructive criticism i gave it the OP decided to keep his roof the way it was then so be it its his car, i dropped the issue. He misconstrued it as hating, seems to be the nom de plom on this site the minute you disagree with someone or something youre a hater, have a opinion, yep youre a hater.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

He won't be solo. Keep talking I got a build for this too. WHich one should I give em. THe 64 or the 58? Both are in the box and I want in. If lowandslow wanna be gay we can change the name to the Louisville buildoff we wanted to do?:dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> I CANT HELP IT I GOTTA SAY THIS TO YOU LOWNSLOW302
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me Vale


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Plus you know how it goes...









And stop posting sneek peeks of WCPL! lol For real dat shit looking good. I see you've gotten progress on the rack since last time. That $ hit looks damn good!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*



Lownslow302 said:


> Me Vale


HELL YEAH ,,,,,TALK BACK.LOL


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I been on here for years and every time I turn around ur tellin somebody how to do something or how they need to change it cuz u think it will look better. Lil buddy I don't mean to burst ur bubble but we build these cars for us not u! And for a guy to know so much and always have simethin to say I would think u would have some bad ass builds but i just pulled ur report card homie... U ain't got shit. What a Hudson and a 48or49 GTFO!! So until you can make a name for yourself don't be preaching to everybody. Just sit back shut up and learn something like everyone else...

By the way.... Tingos right, u are a scary ass fool!!! Lmao!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I HOPE THE 2 OF YOU KNOW THAT IM BULLSHITTIN RIGHT? I DID THE SAMETHING TO LOW4LIFE & BIGDOGG ON FACEBOOK TRYING TO GET THEM TO SCORE ON EACH OTHER.LOWNSLOW302 DONT THINK OF ME AS A HOLEASS ***** FOOL.I JUST LIKE IT CRUNK ON LAYITLOW,NO DISRESPECT ON THE REAL I HELP OTHERS BEFORE I HELP MYSELF.

I WAS JUST TRYING TO GET IT RETARDED IN HERE.IM SORRY FOR SAYING SOMETHING ON THIS THREAD IN THIS MANNER.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> I HOPE THE 2 OF YOU KNOW THAT IM BULLSHITTIN RIGHT? I DID THE SAMETHING TO LOW4LIFE & BIGDOGG ON FACEBOOK TRYING TO GET THEM TO SCORE ON EACH OTHER.LOWNSLOW302 DONT THINK OF ME AS A HOLEASS ***** FOOL.I JUST LIKE IT CRUNK ON LAYITLOW,NO DISRESPECT ON THE REAL I HELP OTHERS BEFORE I HELP MYSELF.
> 
> I WAS JUST TRYING TO GET IT RETARDED IN HERE.IM SORRY FOR SAYING SOMETHING ON THIS THREAD IN THIS MANNER.


Have you seen the pm and stuff I sent you and on your topic? You seen the monte since it was painted? GOt any ideas yet for it b/c guess what? It's back out in the mail homie.. Srry bout the first time. lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> I been on here for years and every time I turn around ur tellin somebody how to do something or how they need to change it cuz u think it will look better. Lil buddy I don't mean to burst ur bubble but we build these cars for us not u! And for a guy to know so much and always have simethin to say I would think u would have some bad ass builds but i just pulled ur report card homie... U ain't got shit. What a Hudson and a 48or49 GTFO!! So until you can make a name for yourself don't be preaching to everybody. Just sit back shut up and learn something like everyone else...
> 
> By the way.... Tingos right, u are a scary ass fool!!! Lmao!


:roflmao: ***** your a riot


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol tingo your good homie! We need it crunk in here!! I'm in this buildoff by myself fuck it. Anybody else wanna join in for the fun of it we gotta while month! Quit bein lazy!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

GTFO lownslow302 u too scared to build anything. Ya never know ya might of beat me!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Now now children..... Lownslow302 won't even meet any of the Outfit CC members in person even though they are practically neighbors but dang FOOL this is a model challenge and you won't even accept that? :roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*NOWAY JOSE*



Lil Brandon said:


> Lol tingo your good homie! We need it crunk in here!! I'm in this buildoff by myself fuck it. Anybody else wanna join in for the fun of it we gotta while month! Quit bein lazy!




NAW MAN,LET ME DO THE INTERIOR,TEAM BUILDOFF NOT A SOLO TIP


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds good to me bro... Been wanting you to do the guts in somethin for me just couldn't decide on what. I was gonna paint it copper and brown with all kinda diff brown patterns. All your interior I have seen has been really loud and bright what u think about brown?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> Now now children.....* Lownslow302 won't even meet any of the Outfit CC members in person even though they are practically neighbors* but dang FOOL this is a model challenge and you won't even accept that? :roflmao:


:wave:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Sounds good to me bro... Been wanting you to do the guts in somethin for me just couldn't decide on what. I was gonna paint it copper and brown with all kinda diff brown patterns. All your interior I have seen has been really loud and bright what u think about brown?


Oh boy here we go..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I GOTS GOOD BROWNS LIKE ON MACHIO'S BROWN 66


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds good homie I'll ship it in the morning


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> Me Vale


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

wow lownslow302 looks like you got yourself n a pickle..lol can i get acrack at da winner


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> have fun in your solo build off


:roflmao:this foo pussied out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao:this foo pussied out.


:rofl::facepalm::werd:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> *got enough on my bench, done need to add pressure of getting a build done for the sake of someone making a name for himself based on what the original poster had asked for*.
> 
> when someone asked for constructive criticism i gave it the OP decided to keep his roof the way it was then so be it its his car, i dropped the issue. He misconstrued it as hating, seems to be the nom de plom on this site the minute you disagree with someone or something youre a hater, have a opinion, yep youre a hater.


sounds good but you still pussied out. :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Lil Brandon said:


> I been on here for years and every time I turn around ur tellin somebody how to do something or how they need to change it cuz u think it will look better. Lil buddy I don't mean to burst ur bubble but we build these cars for us not u! And for a guy to know so much and always have simethin to say I would think u would have some bad ass builds but i just pulled ur report card homie... U ain't got shit. What a Hudson and a 48or49 GTFO!! So until you can make a name for yourself don't be preaching to everybody. Just sit back shut up and learn something like everyone else...
> 
> By the way.... Tingos right, u are a scary ass fool!!! Lmao!


...............................................................


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

The only thing lownslow302 could win would be a dick eating contest


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

misterslick said:


> The only thing lownslow302 could win would be a dick eating contest


:rimshot:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Why the drama???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

misterslick said:


> The only thing lownslow302 could win would be a dick eating contest


he'll outwin that flawda boy and that nikkah is gay.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*WTF*

YALL ARE WRONG NOW TAKING IT TOO FAR.LOWNSLOW ALREADY SAID NO.YOU AINT GOTTA KEEP CLOWNIN LIKE THIS.JUST LET IT GO ALREADY.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> YALL ARE WRONG NOW TAKING IT TOO FAR.LOWNSLOW ALREADY SAID NO.YOU AINT GOTTA KEEP CLOWNIN LIKE THIS.JUST LET IT GO ALREADY.


It's my fault. My alter ego "Slowridingmike" let dem foos in OT know b/c he get on their nerves too. So looks like erbody taking a crack. The mods will clean it up here shortly so no harm done.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> he'll outwin that flawda boy and that nikkah is gay.



hey hey :rant:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well to make this interesting... I call out anyone that called lownslow a pussy.
Weekend build off. I get off work at 3am. So we'll start it at 4am. Till midnight Sunday. Any kit you want. Must be new tho. Your inteligent's will help you on this one. If your interested, reply. If not, don't...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:roflmao: ****** ass louisville bitches had to get cheerleaders involved, only thing you proved to me is you too aint grown enough to handle a buildoff :thumbsup:

its cool Chris i dont want you to slaughter them


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's the only time I got to build.. So if anyone is down


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> It's my fault. My alter ego "Slowridingmike" let dem foos in OT know b/c he get on their nerves too. So looks like erbody taking a crack. The mods will clean it up here shortly so no harm done.


 be a man and take responsibility for your own actions, blaming shit on your other screen name, real mature might have been another screen name but its the same person typing and you got the gall to call me a kid?


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> be a man and take responsibility for your own actions, blaming shit on your other screen name, real mature might have been another screen name but its the same person typing and you got the gall to call me a kid?


Uh oh. I think dis bitch is mad! Bwaahahahaha!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

misterslick said:


> im from texas im irrelevant


like we didnt notice:|


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I won't worry about it Eso, its alot of bark , no action from those guys


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

this shit is funny :facepalm::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MAZDAT said:


> I won't worry about it Eso, its alot of bark , no action from those guys


im not, working on my Z8 as i type get that done tonight i hope.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> im not, working on my Z8 as i type get that done tonight i hope.


Pics?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I tried to make it interesting bigdogg pero, nadien agarro el gancho...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MAZDAT said:


> Pics?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CHR1S619 said:


> I tried to make it interesting bigdogg pero, nadien agarro el gancho...


i know lo mire uno tiene miedo y los otros puros abladores :roflmao: :roflmao:si o no :biggrin:


----------



## BigTim_79 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: ****** ass louisville bitches had to get cheerleaders involved, only thing you proved to me is you too aint grown enough to handle a buildoff :thumbsup:
> 
> its cool Chris i dont want you to slaughter them


fool talking grown man stuff in the toy department.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


>



I like it, loving the color:thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> i know lo mire uno tiene miedo y los otros puros abladores :roflmao: :roflmao:si o no :biggrin:


Yup! It's all good tho


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> i know lo mire uno tiene miedo y los otros puros abladores :roflmao: :roflmao:si o no :biggrin:



X2 Los que ablan mucho, son los que acen nada


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CHR1S619 said:


> Yup! It's all good tho


 uffin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


> Build starts today jan 20 ends a month from now feb 20 should give us both plenty of time.
> Here's my kit...


I WILL BE UR HUCKLEBERRY. :ninja:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> *be a man* and take responsibility for your own actions, blaming shit on your other screen name, real mature might have been another screen name but its the same person typing and you got the gall to call me a kid?


oh the irony. :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

BigTim_79 said:


> fool talking grown man stuff in the toy department.


:rimshot:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> be a man and take responsibility for your own actions, blaming shit on your other screen name, real mature might have been another screen name but its the same person typing and you got the gall to call me a kid?





misterslick said:


> Uh oh. I think dis bitch is mad! Bwaahahahaha!





BigTim_79 said:


> fool talking grown man stuff in the toy department.



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I WILL BE UR HUCKLEBERRY. :ninja:


Esoteric much?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MAZDAT said:


> I like it, loving the color:thumbsup:


yup went back to testors model masters line theyre colors are nice when they play nice i had to respray the rear valance 3 times already.



CHR1S619 said:


> Yup! It's all good tho





MAZDAT said:


> X2 Los que ablan mucho, son los que acen nada





bigdogg323 said:


> uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lowriding mike has taken you up on your offer Chris! He gotta head start cuz he's gotta go to bed in a couple hours and go to work in the morning but he's buildin off!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

He decided to take the roof off


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Louisville is pretty deep tho buddy that's alot of smack to be talkin bout a lot of clean rides. U better pull some report cards. Plus how u gonn talk shit gain you wouldn't even take up on my offer.... Now look what this has come to lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so right now it's LOWRIDINGMIKE vs CHRIS619 for the week end build off then?!?!?!?!.....mike's gotta a jump on it so far then...CHRIS was gonna start at 3am or something?! i guess it's on then?! not to be an instigator........but its coo to see someone took the build off challenge!! pretty much 2 days to do a full build?! good luck guys!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

He won't sit down. He said he's goin hard fonlouisville and roll models!!! Myself, well we'll see but it won't be by midnight lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

This is gonna be Pretty interesting hocknberry lol, mikes at my house goin crazy I'm just sittin at my bench laughing my ass off tinkering with that replica of west coast pop lock Pretty fun tho im glad he jumped on the buildoff too! Hopefully he will be able to finish in time.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

?? weekend build end was sunday at midnight?! tell homie not to have a heart attack tryin to crunch it out to fast! LOL....we still need CHRIS to check in in the wee hours of the morning....then its on!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Yea... I'm sure he will he seemed pretty pissed


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Yea... I'm sure he will he seemed pretty pissed


I AINT TAKIN NO SIDES HERE....but it's gonna be a shoot out! mikes on the grind and i gurantee CHRIS has somethin comin!! i just wont be up when he checks in at 3 AM and gets to killin shit.....have fun...dont cut off no fingers....ill hit this shit 1st thing when i get up!!!!.....at noon! LOL


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> Yea... I'm sure he will he seemed pretty pissed


Why he mad? lol:dunno:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> I AINT TAKIN NO SIDES HERE....but it's gonna be a shoot out! mikes on the grind and i gurantee CHRIS has somethin comin!! i just wont be up when he checks in at 3 AM and gets to killin shit.....have fun...dont cut off no fingers....ill hit this shit 1st thing when i get up!!!!.....at noon! LOL


Chyea I seen dude's builds he does alot of good custom work. thats why I started cutting $hit. I'm loving the animosity though entertainment at its finest. I gotta go to work.:420: Everybody get in on this build!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:banghead: get back to your build.....CHRIS will be here in a bit....keep movin....


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> :banghead: get back to your build.....CHRIS will be here in a bit....keep movin....


Great minds think alike. brandon said the same thing.. are you watching us?:sprint:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

It's 5 o'clock??? Where's he at?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

That's right 3 hour diff it will be 7 here when he gets off I'm going to bed lol I just thought it be interesting to see what he had


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well that's a head start... I also work today. 12 hours... I'm just off of 1 of my jobs but, I ain't scared 

I was gonna do another motorcycle but, since it's 1 on 1. I'll do the same ride. New 64.












Lil Brandon said:


> Yea... I'm sure he will he seemed pretty pissed


I ain't mad. Just wanted to see who was down 

Now, lets get down


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

IN THIS CORNER!!!!!......NO SHOTS BELOW THE BELT .... OO i see im too late for that...... damn yall are crazy .... i love the competitive spirit for real .... remember everyone have fun ...ima sit back and watch this one .... FOR REEL....:drama:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Go for it Chris. I'd jump in but have the 50 to finish.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

That's great Chris! I wanna see ya swag on dat foe! Yea I'm loving the competitive spirit also, hasn't been this entertaining on lil in a lil min.. I had to be here at 8 so I'm half dead, didn't get ANY sleep (yea even after I left your house last night I went and got me a bust down :boink: let off a lil fustration. lol) so it's been rough. I'll have my daughter today too to make things even harder. Hopefully I can get most the interior and alot of the b.s. pieces done. The most time consuming part is def gonna be painting this rag. Plus gotta re-hinge (the one door in the pic is just lil brandon showing me the concept) so we'll just have to see what happens. Luckily no doctor til noon and nobody on the books til 1 so what am I to do in the meanwhile??? Eat McD's and build a six-foe!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

RaiderPride said:


> Go for it Chris. I'd jump in but have the 50 to finish.


I got a 51 it's only painted tangerine pearl and a lil carpet is laid. I'll come for you next if you wanna? Just say the word.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Gotta lil cheer leading going on huh? Lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Gotta lil cheer leading going on huh? Lol


Aint no worse than dem louisville foos. And aint but two of dem even showed up yet! lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Pls why you on here and ain't on the way to the post office? Tingos ain't gonna wait all year on ya now! lol I know I got nerve huh? Dat mickey d's earlier got my gassy den a mofo.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm gonna be neutral in this,may the best builder win!Fuck I love competitive spirit!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool, get down homie.
I'll I have is a 12 hour work day. 3pm to 3am.  . & now it's raining so, I have to find a spot to paint.
Other than that.... Here I go!

I'm in another build off. That's what Raider Pride is talking about & I'm way behind.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got the body ready for primer. Time for breakfast tho


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CHR1S619 said:


> Got the body ready for primer. Time for breakfast tho



Now dats what's up! I love hollywood tops, You're well on the way, after cutting all on mine, adding resin parts and stuff I gotta re-prime and re-base too. Plus these silver bases are actually 2 stages (aluminum colored silver, then the flake on top of that but all of that is on top of the primer, so it's like having a 3 stage paint job already laid but in reality you're just getting started. lol) Finishing my last door hinge, and interior is bout 50% done. By time I go home from work (in an hour) it should just need to be painted and put together. (the paint/patterns will take a good 4-8 hours in just taping. :facepalm


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't wait to see it done. I guess I don't have to wait long tho  .
I made a flat firewall from the roof piece I cut. I think I cut to much from it but, to late to fix that...


















I just got paint from the hobby shop. So it'll be in paint befor I go to work @ 3.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn sinicle that pop corn looks good.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

good idea with the firewall!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

you guys need more pics ... :facepalm:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

dammit more chit chat :rant::buttkick:


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

i wonder where they are?...? oh yeah its a two day build offf..... PROLLY BUILDIN DER ASS OFFF :banghead:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD PRIMO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice ! :drama:



CHR1S619 said:


> I can't wait to see it done. I guess I don't have to wait long tho  .
> I made a flat firewall from the roof piece I cut. I think I cut to much from it but, to late to fix that...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*Is Tonite the deadline, Can not wait to see the finished cars. GoodLuck Fellas.. *:thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WTF!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LIGHTLY WET SAND IT , THEN SHOOT SOME kANDY OVER IT AND USE IT AS A TECHNIQUE UNDER SOME PATTERNS ? jm .02 UNNO:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I really thought of it but, the car came out clean...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

at least its just the hood....

hey Brandon, sit down, grab a bucket, and enjoy the show:drama:theres plenty of popin corn for the lot of us!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CHR1S619 said:


> WTF!!!


Aww naww! Thats not cool, scuff that hoe,mist in barely just a dust coat and keep building the color up in them dust coats.. I hate when dat happens.



My car's guts are done, just need to build the motor (already drilled for wires), build and foil undies, finish jambs, tape (4-6 hrs), paint, and final assembly all before midnight! We'll see... Liking yours so far tho.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ibuildweniblazeum said:


> you guys need more pics ... :facepalm:


x2. I only take pics at brandon's and until my guts were done and it was right before being in tape for candies, I wanted to post a teaser pic just to hint at the color/paint scheme and then nobody sees it til its done or mid night. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't eat it sinicle. It gets stuck in my teeth. Lol. I will take a blunt a yoohoo and a candy bar tho.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Chris u get that good straightens out? Only 11 hours left were I'm from. I don't think mike has slept in 2 days. Lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> I can't eat it sinicle. It gets stuck in my teeth. Lol. I will take a blunt a yoohoo and a candy bar tho.


Better not let your daughter see you wit dat yoohoo. She'll Spartan kick your ass in a hole and take yo $hit.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

CHR1S619 said:


> WTF!!!


I hate it when this shit happens to me,but it seems to be sandable,don't let it get you down.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, I fucked the paint up. Going to get some brake fluid now


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

A couple progress pics from mike.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

That's not a door handle you see. That's a mess up in the paint


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

For fucks sake. Still nothing but shit talkin on here. :inout:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Lowridingmike said:


> I got a 51 it's only painted tangerine pearl and a lil carpet is laid. I'll come for you next if you wanna? Just say the word.
> View attachment 424989


No problem. I just have alittle bit of bodywork done on mine.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

RaiderPride said:


> No problem. I just have alittle bit of bodywork done on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, I just got home from work. I got called in for a few hours. I doubt I'll finish it in 2 hours... I'll finish it on Saturday


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

It's midnight.... Not finished but here ya go.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I guess the win goes to mike!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

maynne


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks to me like to be continued .........


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol it was a weekend buildoff. Weekends over!! You all be the judge this will be the interesting part! Chris post some pics of what u got so far.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lil Brandon said:


> Lol it was a weekend buildoff. Weekends over!! You all be the judge this will be the interesting part! Chris post some pics of what u got so far.


I hear what your saying but both dnf. So how can anyone win ? should finish next weekend no excuses


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree with no one taking the win. But you gotta take into consideration that he pretty much threw this thing together in spite of all the shit talking going on in this thread and then Louisville was pretty much called out for a 18 hour buildoff so somebody stepped to the plate and got 90 percent done. Feel me? This guy didn't sleep or anything he took it serious ..... Just my penny and a half.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I really don't think it's the point of someone winning. I think it was mainly to prove a point! It's not the best in the world but not bad for prolly 10 hours work lol. Hinged doors and all.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

MKD904 said:


> RaiderPride said:
> 
> 
> > No problem. I just have alittle bit of bodywork done on mine.
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CHR1S619 said:


> Well, I just got home from work. I got called in for a few hours. I doubt I'll finish it in 2 hours... I'll finish it on Saturday


Dude between my wingman (daughter) teething giving daddy the biz, plus I had her all weekend, work, and social life I had NO sleep these last few days. I'mma need next weekend to recoop, clean house, do laundry and $Hit. So I feel you, yea fun concept to try but in real life the worlds still spinnin.lol Had fun though, glad to had accepted your challenge, made things fun this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> It's midnight.... Not finished but here ya go.


Oh boy where do I start on thing? I had some crazy pattern work brewing but had probs wit the paint, fixied it w/ a two tone base, pulled the tape and instead of it bleeding through like usualy w/ the water-based airbrush kandy, the tape wasn't down all the way so there was an overspray line and the paint picked up with the tape a FEW times. Needless to say I won't be using that paint ever again. (whats w/ bad paint on 64s lately?), had the door panels taped off and whe I pulled the tape half the upolestery came with it minutes before midnight, Didn't get to foil what all I wanted to b/c of the time crisis withing the undercarriage and engine so it'll all be coming back apart gettign done up right, didn't get to trim and install windsheild and wing windows, didn't get to touch the trunk, literally forgot to fuel inject it, No jambs, hood catch, hinges, all bright work, lights, washer resevior, cool flex hoses, all is missing off the car, never painted the boot the right color, I could go on forever I suppose.. Thanks to Lil brandon for the many contributuions of ideas and materials, (I love that WCPL blue carpet, and the functioning swivel seat idea. Plus it was this guy that was like, "You's a bitch" when I was all scary on cutting it open. This is my first car I cut the doors open on and hinged! Thats real consturctive critisism. lol




BTW: here's the name... AQUA BOOGIE!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> I really don't think it's the point of someone winning. I think it was mainly to prove a point! It's not the best in the world but not bad for prolly 10 hours work lol. Hinged doors and all.


We won dis round. Louisville's coming up this year in the model game, Roll models is the klique. Chyea I don't think it's an official "win" though when neither finishes. Plus I don't like how short a time span it was, you gotta half ass stuff, can't get is crazy in the detail as you could, If you screw up paint its a rat race tryna patch garbage up instead of srating over, doing it right. But back to the point at hand.....

*Lowridingmike Vs. RaiderPride* Is this what ya'll wanna see next? Or *Lil Brandon Vs. RaiderPride*? Don't forget about *Lil Brandon Vs. Dade County* I still wanna see the main event!

*Lil Brandon Vs. Lowandslow302* He ain't been back in here since he got told to GTFO?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, our paint situation just fucked us. I think...
We can either make it a to be continued or take our time with.
Much props tho for getting all that done!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> We won dis round. Louisville's coming up this year in the model game, Roll models is the klique. Chyea I don't think it's an official "win" though when neither finishes. Plus I don't like how short a time span it was, you gotta half ass stuff, can't get is crazy in the detail as you could, If you screw up paint its a rat race tryna patch garbage up instead of srating over, doing it right. But back to the point at hand.....
> 
> *Lowridingmike Vs. RaiderPride* Is this what ya'll wanna see next? Or *Lil Brandon Vs. RaiderPride*? Don't forget about *Lil Brandon Vs. Dade County* I still wanna see the main event
> *Lil Brandon Vs. Lowandslow302* He ain't been back in here since he got told to GTFO?


I made it pretty clear to you two ******* that I wasn't interested


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*HAHA*



Lownslow302 said:


> I made it pretty clear to you two ******* that I wasn't interested




ORALE,NAME CALLING.LOL.:rofl:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> I made it pretty clear to you two ******* that I wasn't interested


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> I made it pretty clear to you two ******* that I wasn't interested


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

At least I'm not a pussy that wouldn't take on a 30 buildoff now quit talkin shit cuz I can't beat your ass in real life or I would TRUST ME !!! I even tried beatin ur ass in a buildoff so go play with your gundam dragon ball z model u lil ******. may the force be with u!! Cuz you'll need it. 

So you went got ur big daddy to challenge us and still got ya ass handed to ya! Better go get the next guy!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Lownslow302 said:


> I made it pretty clear to you two ******* that I wasn't interested


:facepalm: :rofl:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> At least I'm not a pussy that wouldn't take on a 30 buildoff now quit talkin shit cuz I can't beat your ass in real life or I would TRUST ME !!! I even tried beatin ur ass in a buildoff so go play with your gundam dragon ball z model u lil ******. may the force be with u!! Cuz you'll need it.
> 
> So you went got ur big daddy to challenge us and still got ya ass handed to ya! Better go get the next guy!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> ORALE,NAME CALLING.LOL.:rofl:


im not worried about Team Ichibahn


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> At least I'm not a pussy that wouldn't take on a 30 buildoff now quit talkin shit cuz I can't beat your ass in real life or I would TRUST ME !!! I even tried beatin ur ass in a buildoff so go play with your gundam dragon ball z model u lil ******. may the force be with u!! Cuz you'll need it.
> 
> So you went got ur big daddy to challenge us and still got ya ass handed to ya! Better go get the next guy!




keep talking captain half ass


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> keep talking captain half ass



lol u mad as fuck


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

There's more crap talking then building on this thread...:thumbsdown:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

And you jackasses wonder why none of the real builders wanna come back on layitlow? Check yalls game, cuz its sucking big ass. Seriously, I don't even come on here cuz of this bullshit right here. Build and quit the bullshit. I'm not even gonna start e-thuggin cuz that's lame as Hell..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

MAZDAT said:


> There's more crap talking then building on this thread...:thumbsdown:


I know right. Maybe b/c I was the only one building? Chris had a hard time with his build but he did try to give a shot. I'm also tryna keep a fun "competitive spirit" not name calling threatening to kick ass or none of that. Was actually tryna line up the end of this build wit chirs or line up whoever was getting it next. I can't speak for my partna who will beat the dog$hit outte Eso if he ever seen em but that's their deal. Let's try to keep the shit talking and building in here. Just leave the drama and not building out!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> I know right. Maybe b/c I was the only one building? Chris had a hard time with his build but he did try to give a shot. I'm also tryna keep a fun "competitive spirit" not name calling threatening to kick ass or none of that. Was actually tryna line up the end of this build wit chirs or line up whoever was getting it next. *I can't speak for my partna who will beat the dog$hit outte Eso if he ever seen em but that's their deal*. Let's try to keep the shit talking and building in here. Just leave the drama and not building out!


over what the fact his reading comprehension is lower than my 2 year old niece?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> And you jackasses wonder why none of the real builders wanna come back on layitlow? Check yalls game, cuz its sucking big ass. Seriously, I don't even come on here cuz of this bullshit right here. Build and quit the bullshit. I'm not even gonna start e-thuggin cuz that's lame as Hell..


There's plenty of real builders here. I don't wonder squat. Look at "Best of Layitlow." Only a hndful of peeps that wer ever on here that arent out the best, and one of em has their own site. So Question is really, Who misses you? No one!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> over what the fact his reading comprehension is lower than my 2 year old niece?


Beats me dude, like I said that's ya'll deal. All I know is you pissed em off somehow and anybody he said he's gonna whoop, he either beats theri @ss or gets his @ss beat. Real talk homie.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> over what the fact his reading comprehension is lower than my 2 year old niece?


brah, ur like 30 years old

the rest of the model car builders r under 18


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> brah, ur like 30 years old
> 
> the rest of the model car builders r under 18


Nope, I wish there were more youngins. The prodomintate are even older than me and I'm 22. If I did a kid's buildoff and offered a $100 prize wouldn't be but like 1 person building! Lil Met8to. lol These is grown men.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm 25 and I got a house a wife a kid and 2 cars that's prolly cleaner than you'll ever have in your life, that I built not bought. I build the shit out of model cars in my free time, I got shit to back up my mouth buddy..... Dude pissed me off and that's it. Don't like my builds me or what I got to say, I really don't care lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> There's plenty of real builders here. I don't wonder squat. Look at "Best of Layitlow." Only a hndful of peeps that wer ever on here that arent out the best, and one of em has their own site. So Question is really, Who misses you? No one!


and with that statement you should do the model car section a favor and leave.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> and with that statement you should do the model car section a favor and leave.


Or maybe you should go be wit ya buddies b/c everybody on Layitlow wit a topic right now is doing the thang building their dreams. Why don't you take your ass somewhere, I'm proud of the cats on layitlow. They ARE the best builders.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Take a swift kick to the nuts lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Or maybe you should go be wit ya buddies b/c everybody on Layitlow wit a topic right now is doing the thang building their dreams. Why don't you take your ass somewhere, I'm proud of the cats on layitlow. They ARE the best builders.


they dont think highly of you, im not gonna name names either but lets say its more than a few


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lame.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> and with that statement you should do the model car section a favor and leave.


translation = :tears:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

You can take a swift one too homie lol..... Wam!!! Lmao


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lame.


dude sounds worse than the old me lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Whose e thuggin now?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread has gotten ridiculous. I wish I could delete it as fast as I started it cuz now everybody is just talkin shit to each other.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE'S ARE MOD?? @ :dunno: :dunno: OR GET A MOD TO DELETE THIS STUPID ASS THREAD :uh:


----------



## El Tudy (Aug 30, 2011)

Can't we all just get along ?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Double post


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah Rick has been MIA for a while.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE'S ARE MOD?? @ :dunno: :dunno: OR GET A MOD TO DELETE THIS STUPID ASS THREAD :uh:


Truth finally get a mod . And he up and bounced over bullshit so again it's like mod free wasteland in here they really neede a mod who could give a fuck ! About what people say and do what needs to be done!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> Truth finally get a mod . And he up and bounced over bullshit so again it's like mod free wasteland in here they really neede a mod who could give a fuck ! About what people say and do what needs to be done!


Couldnt agree more! Now it would be like pullin teeth to get Gary to accept ANOTHER mod for this place. Fuckin useless man. I guess that's why everyone bounced off here and went to facebook. So much nicer to be drama FREE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

bigdogg323 said:


> DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE'S ARE MOD?? @ :dunno: :dunno: OR GET A MOD TO DELETE THIS STUPID ASS THREAD :uh:


he can lock his own thread he just refuses to


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> he can lock his own thread he just refuses to


Shit, how do you do that? I'd like to lock some of my threads so they disappear! :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Shit, how do you do that? I'd like to lock some of my threads so they disappear! :roflmao:


i think theres a time limit on when you can do it but its in the edit thread thingy under moderator tools


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn it.....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Lowridingmike said:


> We won dis round. Louisville's coming up this year in the model game, Roll models is the klique. Chyea I don't think it's an official "win" though when neither finishes. Plus I don't like how short a time span it was, you gotta half ass stuff, can't get is crazy in the detail as you could, If you screw up paint its a rat race tryna patch garbage up instead of srating over, doing it right. But back to the point at hand.....
> 
> *Lowridingmike Vs. RaiderPride* Is this what ya'll wanna see next? Or *Lil Brandon Vs. RaiderPride*? Don't forget about *Lil Brandon Vs. Dade County* I still wanna see the main event!
> 
> *Lil Brandon Vs. Lowandslow302* He ain't been back in here since he got told to GTFO?



yo Brandon :biggrin:



nice wurk ............. let me see what you can do in a month ..build what you want ,however you want ,or what you have in mind .


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> they dont think highly of you, im not gonna name names either but lets say its more than a few


Well please tell them I personally said to *SUCK MY BALLS Mr. GARRISON!*

Who cares, ain't nobody said so much as boo to me anywayz. ****** is ghosts to me homie.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dade county said:


> yo Brandon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> nice wurk ............. let me see what you can do in a month ..build what you want ,however you want ,or what you have in mind .



NOW THIS IS WHAT i'M TALKIN BOUT. LETS GET SOM BUILDING CRACKING! WHERE YOU AT BRANDON, BEEN BARKING, SOMEBODY WANTS TO PLAY!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Couldnt agree more! Now it would be like pullin teeth to get Gary to accept ANOTHER mod for this place. Fuckin useless man. I guess that's why everyone bounced off here and went to facebook. So much nicer to be drama FREE!! :biggrin:


gARY?? LOL WHERE YOU BEEN MAN? AND GOOD LUCK GETTING FOLK TO E-MAIL YA BACK ABOUT THE MOD THING. BACK IN THE DAY MADMODELER WAS LIKE THE BEST MOD EVER. I DON'T DO FACEBOOK. WE LOWRIDE, NOT PERSONAL FRIENDS. PLUS ISEEN ALOT MORE LAYITLOW DRAMA ON FACEBOOK THEN ANYWHERE ELSE PERIOD. BETTER CHECK OT, IT GOES DOWN REAL LIFE SOMETIMES, PEOPLE LOSING THEIR JOBS GETTIGN THEY ASS BEAT OVER LIL/FB.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Bro, I been here long enuf and seen the REAL builders get an idea and just leave. If ya look at it most of all the main model clubs don't come here as often as these assclowns do talk shit. Drama on this, less building and more of who's wiping who's ass.. get real. I have a life other than here.. and if ya was real..Kentucky isn't but a 4 hour drive..care to pick a spot chump?


whO IS THIS GUY? yOU WANT ME TO TELL THE TRUTH? BOUT THE REAL BIG CLUBS FAM? THEY DON'T DO SHIT FOR THEIR MEMBERS IN KENTUCKY HOMIE. IF YOU REALLY WANT I'LL PUT THESE ****** ON BLAST ON HOW THEY DONE TOLD ME FROM THEY MOUTH THEY CLUBS AINT DOING SHIT FOR THEM DON'T EVEN SAY HI TO EM AND SHIT. i CAN'T SPEAK FOR dRAG-lO B/C i DON'T KNOW ANYBODY FROM THAT CLUB BUT THESE "MAIN CLUBS" YOU TALKIN BOUT IS FALLIN APART AS SOON AS THEY FORM. cHECK CLIFF NOTES AND MOST THE INDEPENDENT BUILDERS INCLUDING OUR CLUB HAS BEEN AROUND AND ON THS SITE WAY LONGER THAN A DYNASTY OR A M.C.B.A. EVEN EXISTED. sO.... aND WE GOT REAL LIFE OVER THIS SIDE TOO, CARS, HOUSES, KIDS, OL' LADIES AND $HIT, AINT NOTHIN DIFF, AIN'T NOBODY TALKIN BOUT NO ETHUGGIN AND THOSE THAT WERE AIN'T SAID $HIT HOWEVER IF YOU WANNA BE THE E-THUG HOW BOUT YOU PICK A SPOT. mY TRUCKS FULL RIGHT NOW. iF YOU WANT ADDITIONAL INFO PM ME. iF BRANDON IS WHO YOU'RE TALKING TO OR YOUR COMMENT IS TOWARDS HIM I APOLOGIZE, PM HIM. HOWEVER, IT CAN GET AS REAL AS YOU WANT IT TO, RATHER NOT "E-THUG" BUT NOT GONNA LET CHA JAW-JACK EITHA HOMIE.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> *SUCK MY BALLS Mr. GARRISON!*


In his best Cartman voice. :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

If u talkin to me u should know my address from that shit bought from you a while back but I'm not drivin 4 hours to fight anyone. 


Dade county. If you wanna know what I'm capable of doing just check the roll models thread or my thread occasionally I'll prolly post some pics in there but as far as talking to people Nd trying to get along with the dumbasses on here. I'm done with all that and about done with the model section on this forum. To many winey ass lil bitches that don't even own REAL low riders. I build cars homie.... Models just pass the time but I'm not building for these fools.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> whO IS THIS GUY? yOU WANT ME TO TELL THE TRUTH? BOUT THE REAL BIG CLUBS FAM? THEY DON'T DO SHIT FOR THEIR MEMBERS IN KENTUCKY HOMIE. IF YOU REALLY WANT I'LL PUT THESE ****** ON BLAST ON HOW THEY DONE TOLD ME FROM THEY MOUTH THEY CLUBS AINT DOING SHIT FOR THEM DON'T EVEN SAY HI TO EM AND SHIT. i CAN'T SPEAK FOR dRAG-lO B/C i DON'T KNOW ANYBODY FROM THAT CLUB BUT THESE "MAIN CLUBS" YOU TALKIN BOUT IS FALLIN APART AS SOON AS THEY FORM. cHECK CLIFF NOTES AND MOST THE INDEPENDENT BUILDERS INCLUDING OUR CLUB HAS BEEN AROUND AND ON THS SITE WAY LONGER THAN A DYNASTY OR A M.C.B.A. EVEN EXISTED. sO.... aND WE GOT REAL LIFE OVER THIS SIDE TOO, CARS, HOUSES, KIDS, OL' LADIES AND $HIT, AINT NOTHIN DIFF, AIN'T NOBODY TALKIN BOUT NO ETHUGGIN AND THOSE THAT WERE AIN'T SAID $HIT HOWEVER IF YOU WANNA BE THE E-THUG HOW BOUT YOU PICK A SPOT. mY TRUCKS FULL RIGHT NOW. iF YOU WANT ADDITIONAL INFO PM ME. iF BRANDON IS WHO YOU'RE TALKING TO OR YOUR COMMENT IS TOWARDS HIM I APOLOGIZE, PM HIM. HOWEVER, IT CAN GET AS REAL AS YOU WANT IT TO, RATHER NOT "E-THUG" BUT NOT GONNA LET CHA JAW-JACK EITHA HOMIE.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


>



lmAO! wHY CAN I NEVER FIND THE FUNNY JPG'S WHEN i NEED EM?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> If u talkin to me u should know my address from that shit bought from you a while back but I'm not drivin 4 hours to fight anyone.
> 
> 
> Dade county. If you wanna know what I'm capable of doing just check the roll models thread or my thread occasionally I'll prolly post some pics in there but as far as talking to people Nd trying to get along with the dumbasses on here. I'm done with all that and about done with the model section on this forum. To many winey ass lil bitches that don't even own REAL low riders. I build cars homie.... Models just pass the time but I'm not building for these fools.




yOU'S A BITCH. LOL yOU BETTA BUILD DADE COUNTY BRAH HE'S COOL DEN A MUHFUCKA, PLUS HE WANTED SOME FROM THE JUMP.. iF NOT YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS.... aT LEAST LETS MAKE FUN WIT THAT LIKE WE WERE HERE TO ORIGINALLY DO RIGHT? bUILD?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> At least I'm not a pussy that wouldn't take on a 30 buildoff now quit talkin shit cuz I can't beat your ass in real life or I would TRUST ME !!! I even tried beatin ur ass in a buildoff so go play with your gundam dragon ball z model u lil ******. may the force be with u!! Cuz you'll need it.
> 
> So you went got ur big daddy to challenge us and still got ya ass handed to ya! Better go get the next guy!


I don't understand you guys. you start a thread where you want to "teach Eso a lesson about his shit talking" (which is basically just what you and Mike are doing, ironically what your mad at Eso for). he says he's not interested, but Chris accepts your challenge and you make it a weekend build off where nobody finished. I could be wrong, but I don't think Eso "got" anyone, and I'm not sure how I'd feel if I were Chris being called Eso's "big daddy". but the one thing that I'm not foggy on is the fact that NOBODY got their ass handed to them. NOBODY FINISHED=NOBODY WON. I do get that Eso got on your nerves, thats fine. but don't you think that all the continued nonsense is counter productive to the point you were originally trying to make? truth be told, IMO, Eso is the ONLY person who won this travesty. he's the only one out of him, Mike and brandon who didn't come across like an ass. please, don't get me wrong. I'm not against you guys. it's evident you have skills, you did a LOT better than I could have in the time you had to work with. and I sure don't want my ass kicked over this post rofl:sorry, I couldn't help that last one) but really? I know we play with plastic, but there's no need to act like handicapped kids who miss their peanutbutter. please, in the future, if someone pisses you off for displaying the type of personallity traits you fear of finding in yourself, don't waist space and time on BS like this thread, instead why don't you focus on building better than the guy you're mad at and beat him that way. 

and at the very least, apologize to Chris, cause he was nothing but a good sportsman through this whole thing.:yes:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Chris I didn't mean to offend u in any way if I did sorry homie. This whole thread got blown way out of proportion. I gotta very very short fuse an it don't take much to light it but I'm out of this thread since I can't delete it I'm just gonna ignore it...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's cool fellas. I wanted to get fools building. This topic will get deleted today


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll build with ya dade! What we building?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> gARY?? LOL WHERE YOU BEEN MAN? AND GOOD LUCK GETTING FOLK TO E-MAIL YA BACK ABOUT THE MOD THING. BACK IN THE DAY MADMODELER WAS LIKE THE BEST MOD EVER. I DON'T DO FACEBOOK. WE LOWRIDE, NOT PERSONAL FRIENDS. PLUS ISEEN ALOT MORE LAYITLOW DRAMA ON FACEBOOK THEN ANYWHERE ELSE PERIOD. BETTER CHECK OT, IT GOES DOWN REAL LIFE SOMETIMES, PEOPLE LOSING THEIR JOBS GETTIGN THEY ASS BEAT OVER LIL/FB.


Ok, so let me get this straight, you're saying that people get on LIL and FB to whoop eachothers asses? Bro, that's kids shit. Young kids talk shit and whoop eachothers asses. Real men do what they gotta to take care of the things that MATTER in life.

Just because I dont lowride, dont mean I dont enjoy cruising. Just because I dont have a lowrider, dont mean I cant enjoy the community. If you look at it, it aint about building the best bro, whether it's 1:1 scale or 1:25th scale. In both sides of the game it's about helping out the people who share the same interests. If a dude that lived down the street from you had a lowrider that he's building, and you saw him puttin in the pumps, but realised he put them in backwards, would you be the one who just lets him do it that way so he'll learn after blowin his shit up and having to buy all new, or would you mentor the guy and show him what you've learned? Would you be the guy that thinks that someone else has a better set up then you, so you gotta make yours better now, or would you give him props and tell your friends how good his shit was? It's all in how you look at it and to me, this useless fighting about who's the best is retarded. 

And Brandon, to you, I got kids. I got a wife. I got a house. I got a job. I got cars. I got bills. That's what I do. Building models is a spare thing to most ALL of us here. It's a hobby. Chill out and just hack some plastic. If like I said to Mike, you're on here to fight and whatever, then that's just kids shit. Help the game by giving input. Dont drag the game down by shit talking and callin people out. 





sinicle said:


> I don't understand you guys. you start a thread where you want to "teach Eso a lesson about his shit talking" (which is basically just what you and Mike are doing, ironically what your mad at Eso for). he says he's not interested, but Chris accepts your challenge and you make it a weekend build off where nobody finished. I could be wrong, but I don't think Eso "got" anyone, and I'm not sure how I'd feel if I were Chris being called Eso's "big daddy". but the one thing that I'm not foggy on is the fact that NOBODY got their ass handed to them. NOBODY FINISHED=NOBODY WON. I do get that Eso got on your nerves, thats fine. but don't you think that all the continued nonsense is counter productive to the point you were originally trying to make? truth be told, IMO, Eso is the ONLY person who won this travesty. he's the only one out of him, Mike and brandon who didn't come across like an ass. please, don't get me wrong. I'm not against you guys. it's evident you have skills, you did a LOT better than I could have in the time you had to work with. and I sure don't want my ass kicked over this post rofl:sorry, I couldn't help that last one) but really? I know we play with plastic, but there's no need to act like handicapped kids who miss their peanutbutter. please, in the future, if someone pisses you off for displaying the type of personallity traits you fear of finding in yourself, don't waist space and time on BS like this thread, instead why don't you focus on building better than the guy you're mad at and beat him that way.
> 
> and at the very least, apologize to Chris, cause he was nothing but a good sportsman through this whole thing.:yes:


Well said Doug. Well said.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> I don't understand you guys. you start a thread where you want to "teach Eso a lesson about his shit talking" (which is basically just what you and Mike are doing, ironically what your mad at Eso for). he says he's not interested, but Chris accepts your challenge and you make it a weekend build off where nobody finished. I could be wrong, but I don't think Eso "got" anyone, and I'm not sure how I'd feel if I were Chris being called Eso's "big daddy". but the one thing that I'm not foggy on is the fact that NOBODY got their ass handed to them. NOBODY FINISHED=NOBODY WON. I do get that Eso got on your nerves, thats fine. but don't you think that all the continued nonsense is counter productive to the point you were originally trying to make? truth be told, IMO, Eso is the ONLY person who won this travesty. he's the only one out of him, Mike and brandon who didn't come across like an ass. please, don't get me wrong. I'm not against you guys. it's evident you have skills, you did a LOT better than I could have in the time you had to work with. and I sure don't want my ass kicked over this post rofl:sorry, I couldn't help that last one) but really? I know we play with plastic, but there's no need to act like handicapped kids who miss their peanutbutter. please, in the future, if someone pisses you off for displaying the type of personallity traits you fear of finding in yourself, don't waist space and time on BS like this thread, instead why don't you focus on building better than the guy you're mad at and beat him that way.
> 
> and at the very least, apologize to Chris, cause he was nothing but a good sportsman through this whole thing.:yes:


Damn.. I cam across Like an ass... I tried to be "civilized & rational." lol (yea right) I feels you sinicle and feel the exact same way. I just wanna build homie! Chris is down for continuing the buildoff which means I get what I want. Which means if this topic gets closed I'll start one for the buildoffs no b.s. involved. And I can't WAIT to see Dade vs Brah. Oughtta be good. Dade whatchu got over there mayne?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, so let me get this straight, you're saying that people get on LIL and FB to whoop eachothers asses? Bro, that's kids shit. Young kids talk shit and whoop eachothers asses. Real men do what they gotta to take care of the things that MATTER in life.
> 
> Just because I dont lowride, dont mean I dont enjoy cruising. Just because I dont have a lowrider, dont mean I cant enjoy the community. If you look at it, it aint about building the best bro, whether it's 1:1 scale or 1:25th scale. In both sides of the game it's about helping out the people who share the same interests. If a dude that lived down the street from you had a lowrider that he's building, and you saw him puttin in the pumps, but realised he put them in backwards, would you be the one who just lets him do it that way so he'll learn after blowin his shit up and having to buy all new, or would you mentor the guy and show him what you've learned? Would you be the guy that thinks that someone else has a better set up then you, so you gotta make yours better now, or would you give him props and tell your friends how good his shit was? It's all in how you look at it and to me, this useless fighting about who's the best is retarded.
> 
> ...


RE-read posts dude. You got it twisted. I NEVER was tryna be on no e- thug $hit. I told slammed sonoma when he holla pick a spot it's only 4 hours that it should NOT be this way and that it should NOT be this serious b/c it has gotten this serious before elsewhere on this forum. It really has. Which is exactly what I'd love to avoid. However, DO NOT demand for a spot to be picked and state that it's a 4 hr drive if you ain't down. That's NOT cool, and is NOT and game for kids. And who said somethign crazy to Chris on here? I musta missed it, I've said nothing but good bout brah, and encouraged his build. Nobody won b/c it's not over yet! And BOTH ARE GETTING COMPLETELY REPAINTED! So really it's jus tnow getting good...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

How often have you ever heard me shit talk or call someone else out???? This was the first. lowbalow302 was following me around the forum talkin shit an knockin on my work so I got pissed and this is what it led to. 

And buddy I been low riding for 15 years in the real low rider community we all are there for each other and help each other out. Club or no club. Sadly I can't say the same for the model game. Some guys will to a extent but no offense everybody on here is a joke except a handful of guys. J art trend tonio you get the idea. Those guys Are a mirror image of the low riding game cuz there always there to help someone or teach someone. The rest of you are just..... I dunno what to call you, I'm about done with the model forum I'll post some pics here and there but yea I'm out!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> How often have you ever heard me shit talk or call someone else out???? This was the first. lowbalow302 was following me around the forum talkin shit an knockin on my work so I got pissed and this is what it led to.
> 
> And buddy I been low riding for 15 years in the real low rider community we all are there for each other and help each other out. Club or no club. Sadly I can't say the same for the model game. Some guys will to a extent but no offense everybody on here is a joke except a handful of guys. J art trend tonio you get the idea. Those guys Are a mirror image of the low riding game cuz there always there to help someone or teach someone. The rest of you are just..... I dunno what to call you, I'm about done with the model forum I'll post some pics here and there but yea I'm out!!!


Stop crying and start building brah, the buildoffs are going in another topic this one's going down! Plus check tingos topic he got the cars! Said that paint you layed is wet!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> RE-read posts dude. You got it twisted. I NEVER was tryna be on no e- thug $hit. I told slammed sonoma when he holla pick a spot it's only 4 hours that it should NOT be this way and that it should NOT be this serious b/c it has gotten this serious before elsewhere on this forum. It really has. Which is exactly what I'd love to avoid. However, DO NOT demand for a spot to be picked and state that it's a 4 hr drive if you ain't down. That's NOT cool, and is NOT and game for kids. And who said somethign crazy to Chris on here? I musta missed it, I've said nothing but good bout brah, and encouraged his build. Nobody won b/c it's not over yet! And BOTH ARE GETTING COMPLETELY REPAINTED! So really it's jus tnow getting good...


That is kids shit right there.... If you got time to drive 4 hours just to fight someone, that's kids shit. Slammd is a club brother, but I'll say it like this, and he knows I'd do anything for him, but that statement was ignorant. I think Brian should retract it and have sent him a PM sayin so as well. Starting shit on the internet is IGNORANT. Kids bullyin on the internet is causin other kids to kill themselves. The kids bullyin on the internet see it from their parents who still act like kids and they think it's ok! Set an example for kids. We got young bucks on here and if you want to show them how to be a MAN, then show them by not acting like a fool. I am not attackin anyone on these statements and DIDNT get it twisted bro.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

DELETE THIS NONSENSE ALREADY.... Scrape ur just as petty for keeping it going... Damn quit throwing fuel in this fire!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

If everybody built as much as they talked this forum might get good again.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


> How often have you ever heard me shit talk or call someone else out???? This was the first. lowbalow302 was following me around the forum talkin shit an knockin on my work so I got pissed and this is what it led to.
> 
> And buddy I been low riding for 15 years in the real low rider community we all are there for each other and help each other out. Club or no club. Sadly I can't say the same for the model game. Some guys will to a extent but no offense everybody on here is a joke except a handful of guys. J art trend tonio you get the idea. Those guys Are a mirror image of the low riding game cuz there always there to help someone or teach someone. The rest of you are just..... I dunno what to call you, I'm about done with the model forum I'll post some pics here and there but yea I'm out!!!


Again, you're not listening. You just read that someone said something you dont like and shoot off at the mouth. 1:1 or 1:25 it dont matter. It's fuckin plastic. It's fuckin metal, it's A FUCKIN HOBBY! Build your shit for you. Build to BUILD! Dont fuckin spout off just because someone didnt agree with the way you built something. Call ME what you want, whether it be asshole or not, but I got better ways of solving "problems" then talkin shit, or fighting. I let my knowledge do the talking.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THIS SHIT IS FUNNY AS FUCK :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHERE THE FUCK IS OUR DAMN MOD AT :angry:  :rant:   :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> How often have you ever heard me shit talk or call someone else out???? This was the first. lowbalow302 was following me around the forum talkin shit an knockin on my work so I got pissed and this is what it led to.
> 
> And buddy I been low riding for 15 years in the real low rider community we all are there for each other and help each other out. Club or no club. Sadly I can't say the same for the model game. Some guys will to a extent but no offense everybody on here is a joke except a handful of guys. J art trend tonio you get the idea. Those guys Are a mirror image of the low riding game cuz there always there to help someone or teach someone. The rest of you are just..... I dunno what to call you, I'm about done with the model forum I'll post some pics here and there but yea I'm out!!!


I didn't knock shit you came down on me for offering criticism on a thread wherebit was asked then you and your homie started talking shit then started knocking on my shit, so you give and you get its not a one way street.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> If everybody built as much as they talked this forum might get good again.


 its just you I get shit done.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Post something then? What have you got accomplished since start of this topic??? Anything??? Post some progress instead of talking shit. Or do you not know the diff?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

And I was selling a big body not asking for your input!! Just started runnin your dick sucker talking bout how rough it was an it's not worth the money. Lil dude nobody asked for ur input or your money so take both of them and shove em up your ass. Lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Post something then? What have you got accomplished since start of this topic??? Anything??? Post some progress instead of talking shit. Or do you not know the diff?


look in my thread lol updates every few days


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Last time I checked you were building dragon ball z action figures lol Ohh that's right u fit a Hudson wtf is a Hudson? Lol you don't have better taste than that?......I am talking to a guy that builds power rangers. I forgot. May the force be with u homie.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Scur-rape-init said:


> That is kids shit right there.... If you got time to drive 4 hours just to fight someone, that's kids shit. Slammd is a club brother, but I'll say it like this, and he knows I'd do anything for him, but that statement was ignorant. I think Brian should retract it and have sent him a PM sayin so as well. Starting shit on the internet is IGNORANT. Kids bullyin on the internet is causin other kids to kill themselves. The kids bullyin on the internet see it from their parents who still act like kids and they think it's ok! Set an example for kids. We got young bucks on here and if you want to show them how to be a MAN, then show them by not acting like a fool. I am not attackin anyone on these statements and DIDNT get it twisted bro.


qft. Its a done deal, but brandon's gotta do it. He's gotta contact a mod, its his topic. mods already seen dis.


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)

Y'ALL STILL TALKING! GET A JOB!!
BUCH OF CLOWN SHOES ! LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

tbone11 said:


> Y'ALL STILL TALKING! GET A JOB!!
> BUCH OF CLOWN SHOES ! LOL


You silly lol. I'm at work now doing tint jobs.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Well how do I do it who's a mod?????


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Last time I checked you were building dragon ball z action figures lol *Ohh that's right u fit a Hudson wtf is a Hudson?* Lol you don't have better taste than that?......I am talking to a guy that builds power rangers. I forgot. May the force be with u homie.


i build more than just cars after all its a hobby, shows how much you know about cars :roflmao: what your slapping wires on has been done 1000 times unlike you im creative about what i build im working on building a aero coupe regal you even know what that is? you dont because it dont exist yet stupid. 

you probably think this is an audi


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> i build more than just cars after all its a hobby, shows how much you know about cars :roflmao: what your slapping wires on has been done 1000 times unlike you im creative about what i build im working on building a aero coupe regal you even know what that is? you dont because it dont exist yet stupid.
> 
> you probably think this is an audi


I thought it was a hella-bodyworked corvette/mustang? :dunno: Different however I suppose....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Well how do I do it who's a mod?????


It'll say "Moderator" under their name! lol Or look at the bottom of the main forum page, it'll have all of em listed.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> I thought it was a hella-bodyworked corvette/mustang? :dunno: Different however I suppose....


That's what I was thinkin too.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Lil Brandon said:


> Well how do I do it who's a mod?????


:facepalm:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> :facepalm:


LMAO. :fail:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

grimreaper69 said:


> That's what I was thinkin too.





Lowridingmike said:


> I thought it was a hella-bodyworked corvette/mustang? :dunno: Different however I suppose....


it is:thumbsup: but does, and could he even see that the 2 could be combined? 

could he even visualize this match camaro top on a plymouth









thing is i saw what a hudson lowrider built in compton wouldve looked in my head and i executed it in 48 hours.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't know what part of Compton you were dreamin bout? And if that's what you call a execution...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Don't know what part of Compton you were dreamin bout?


LMAO


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Your "aero coupe" regal looks nothing like a aero coupe regal more like Benz with some custom tail lights and some mustang side vents and hood... But it's pretty cool other than rough ass body work...

And I know enough about cars to know that you cobbled up a Lincoln and looks like u chopped off a roof of a rivi and glued it in it and sat it on dresser 2 years ago... Wow. Which by the way looks like a damn space age limo. Lol I try to build decent low riders buddy that's all. How it feel to have your work bad mouthed?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Your "aero coupe" regal looks nothing like a aero coupe regal more like Benz with some custom tail lights and some mustang side vents and hood... But it's pretty cool other than rough ass body work...
> 
> And I know enough about cars to know that you cobbled up a Lincoln and looks like u chopped off a roof of a rivi and glued it in it and sat it on dresser 2 years ago... Wow. Which by the way looks like a damn space age limo. Lol I try to build decent low riders buddy that's all. How it feel to have your work bad mouthed?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I ain't mad this dude just been knockin my shot then he brings this from under his bed lol wtf?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Your "aero coupe" regal looks nothing like a aero coupe regal more like Benz with some custom tail lights and some mustang side vents and hood... But it's pretty cool other than rough ass body work...
> 
> And I know enough about cars to know that you cobbled up a Lincoln and looks like u chopped off a roof of a rivi and glued it in it and sat it on dresser 2 years ago... Wow. Which by the way looks like a damn space age limo. Lol I try to build decent low riders buddy that's all. How it feel to have your work bad mouthed?


if thats your attempt at bad mouthing then you failed, i wouldnt be taliing about my rough ass body work vs your lack of quality control. Aerocoupe Regal aint happened yet i just got the monte carlo 20 minutes ago working on a trade for a grand national as i type.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Put in some work... Make some shit look good! I'm done talkin with ya! Workin on gettin this shit deleted


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Just holla at me when ur ready for a buildoff until then don't reply to my post and don't be following me around. u gotta fresh monte kit maybe you'll open it up and find some balls in there.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> I ain't mad this dude just been knockin my shot then he brings this from under his bed lol wtf?





























































:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: LMAO... As usual.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Put in some work... Make some shit look good! I'm done talkin with ya! Workin on gettin this shit deleted


same could be said about your work:roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> THIS SHIT IS FUNNY AS FUCK :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHERE THE FUCK IS OUR DAMN MOD AT :angry:  :rant:   :biggrin:


Busy.. He'll try to get here soon


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CHR1S619 said:


> Busy.. He'll try to get here soon


Hope so. Somebody else will do it..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Your "aero coupe" regal looks nothing like a aero coupe regal more like Benz with some custom tail lights and some mustang side vents and hood... But it's pretty cool other than rough ass body work...
> 
> And I know enough about cars to know that you cobbled up a Lincoln and looks like u chopped off a roof of a rivi and glued it in it and sat it on dresser 2 years ago... Wow. Which by the way looks like a damn space age limo. Lol I try to build decent low riders buddy that's all. How it feel to have your work bad mouthed?


what are you doing Brandon? still trying to make an obsolete point? and for the record, I recently did a full interior job on a 1:1 hudson (same year as the kit) and the whole time I kept thinking what an awesome custom/lowrider it would make. ever hear of a "shoebox" Ford? it's actually a very sought after car for hotrods and customs. it's the same car. again, you guys are good builders with a LOT of potential and skill, please don't let your mouth make me think otherwise.

I have an 8yr old son, and my main job in raising him is teaching him how to be a GOOD man. I tell him there's only 3 things that any asshole can do to become a GOOD man, 
1) always take responsibility for your own actions
2) always provide for your family
3) a man always talks with his actions, not his mouth
you want to cry at Eso, cry at Eso. you want to be a man, build. beat him with your talent and drive, never your mouth.
again, I'm not trying to get in the middle of this nonsense, but really?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lmao you guys need some weed,pussy,and sleep .. niqqas fighting over plastic and a point to prove lol ..... holy shit :facepalm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> what are you doing Brandon? still trying to make an obsolete point? and for the record, I recently did a full interior job on a 1:1 hudson (same year as the kit) and the whole time I kept thinking what an awesome custom/lowrider it would make. ever hear of a "shoebox" Ford? it's actually a very sought after car for hotrods and customs. it's the same car. again, you guys are good builders with a LOT of potential and skill, please don't let your mouth make me think otherwise.
> 
> I have an 8yr old son, and my main job in raising him is teaching him how to be a GOOD man. I tell him there's only 3 things that any asshole can do to become a GOOD man,
> 1) always take responsibility for your own actions
> ...


forget about it that dipshit is never gonna get it


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> forget about it that dipshit is never gonna get it


you're not helping


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> what are you doing Brandon? still trying to make an obsolete point? and for the record, I recently did a full interior job on a 1:1 hudson (same year as the kit) and the whole time I kept thinking what an awesome custom/lowrider it would make. ever hear of a "shoebox" Ford? it's actually a very sought after car for hotrods and customs. it's the same car. again, you guys are good builders with a LOT of potential and skill, please don't let your mouth make me think otherwise.
> 
> I have an 8yr old son, and my main job in raising him is teaching him how to be a GOOD man. I tell him there's only 3 things that any asshole can do to become a GOOD man,
> 1) always take responsibility for your own actions
> ...


well said Sin! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Why are you still runnin your mouth dude damn... Gtfo my dick


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> I made it pretty clear to you two ******* that I wasn't interested


This is the reason I don't come on here much anymore too. Can't say anything cause someone gonna take it the wrong way. I have better things to do than play these BS games. 
We build for re fun and the hobby. You guys want to be big and bad. Shut up and build. 
2 pages of builds and 20 of bullshit. 
Really shows who has a life and who hasn't grown up. 




And I already know all the buthurt comments are coming and I don't give a shit


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

By the way. Was that a fade paint job on the 64 or did you just run out of paint?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

RaiderPride said:


> This is the reason I don't come on here much anymore too. Can't say anything cause someone gonna take it the wrong way. I have better things to do than play these BS games.
> We build for re fun and the hobby. You guys want to be big and bad. Shut up and build.
> *2 pages of builds and 20 of bullshit. *
> Really shows who has a life and who hasn't grown up.
> ...


maybe them but im steady on the bench getting shit done
always stay moving


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> maybe them but im steady on the bench getting shit done
> always stay moving


I know you are. Always building and trying new things. Wasn't directed at you.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> maybe them but im steady on the bench getting shit done
> always stay moving



Eso always trying new things:thumbsup: On what I've seen. Keep on building bro. That beemer is sick


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

This is just.... Wow.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

richphotos said:


> This is just.... Wow.


 yupp :yes:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

RaiderPride said:


> By the way. Was that a fade paint job on the 64 or did you just run out of paint?


It's 2 toned and if you read I dunno what pic has any f-ups on the paint but one of em should where the tape line had to be cleaned up. Creative efx (I think thats the brand) kandy ultramarine over orionsilver/microflake base with a stock ford teal on he top that's semi-transparent so if shot light it's kandy. I'm dipping the whole car and repainting entirely the teal color (which is a laquer). The kandy ultramarine is a waterbased airbrush paint I was trying out, needless to say, it doens
t do well holding up to tape. lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

THATS ABOUT THE REALIST SHIT I HEARD SINCE ALL THE " DIS " RESPECT STARTED,SINICLE MAN I BEEN FUCC'N AROUND ON THIS SITE OFF AND ON AND NEVER POSTED A DAMN THING IN HERE TIL LAST MONTH LAST YEAR, AND ON THAT FB SHIT CUZZ YOU GONNA FIND DRAMA WHERE EVER YOU GO, THE THING IS ARE YOU GONNA BECOME ACCEPTABLE TO IT OR,REALIZE YOUR STATIS OR WHAT YOU BELIEVE IN AND WHO YOU ARE AND LET IT BE KNOWN YOUR BIGGER THAN THAT,HOMIE ITS SOME BUILDS IN HERE THAT ARE LIKE SO PHUCC'N OUT STANDING BUT LIKE SINICLE SAID " DON'T WORRY ABOUT BE'N THE BETTER BUILDER TRUTH BE KNOWN WE ALL GOT TALENT SOME MORE THAN OTHERS, NO DISREPECT TO ANYBODY " PEEP GAME PICK UP YO GAME AND BUILD ONE BETTER THAN THE LAST ONE TRUST ME ITS ALOT OF YALL ON HERE, IF YOUR NAME WAS MIKE I'D WANNA BE LIKE YOU, ALL I'M DOING IS SOAKING UP GAME TRUST ME YOU'LL SEE MY BUILDS IMPROVE, HOMIE KEEP BUILDING MOST OF ALL KEEP YOUR MIND RIGHT AND YOUR GAME TIGHT, DON'T LET NO ONE FUCC WITH YOUR HEAD, CUZZ THEN THE NEXT MAPHUCCA GONNA BE RIGHT THERE WAIT'N TO GET IN, LOVE IT OR LEAVE AND ON THAT NOTE PEACE !!!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Got the blue paint I'm using to substitute for the ultramarine kandy airbrush crap on the 64. I'ts Testors Deja Blue, I'll be taking whoever's idea it was to fade the two and will fade it between that and the GM bright aqua met that's already on top. A dip in the pond and I guess it'll be time for new paint. Pics this weekend!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Lil Brandon said:


> I'll build with ya dade! What we building?


you see this coment is "wuts up"lol man homie it dont matter to me im just trying not to look ma ole lady in the face anything will keep me at the bench buildin a plastic model or a r/c model so what ever you want to build i mostly build donks or heavy rim rollers. lo los i dont build much cause pegasus cant get they shit together them spolks are scaled 15s not 13s so till i make me some .ill sit the lolos aside. but what eva youwant homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> THATS ABOUT THE REALIST SHIT I HEARD SINCE ALL THE " DIS " RESPECT STARTED,SINICLE MAN I BEEN FUCC'N AROUND ON THIS SITE OFF AND ON AND NEVER POSTED A DAMN THING IN HERE TIL LAST MONTH LAST YEAR, AND ON THAT FB SHIT CUZZ YOU GONNA FIND DRAMA WHERE EVER YOU GO, THE THING IS ARE YOU GONNA BECOME ACCEPTABLE TO IT OR,REALIZE YOUR STATIS OR WHAT YOU BELIEVE IN AND WHO YOU ARE AND LET IT BE KNOWN YOUR BIGGER THAN THAT,HOMIE ITS SOME BUILDS IN HERE THAT ARE LIKE SO PHUCC'N OUT STANDING BUT LIKE SINICLE SAID " DON'T WORRY ABOUT BE'N THE BETTER BUILDER TRUTH BE KNOWN WE ALL GOT TALENT SOME MORE THAN OTHERS, NO DISREPECT TO ANYBODY " PEEP GAME PICK UP YO GAME AND BUILD ONE BETTER THAN THE LAST ONE TRUST ME ITS ALOT OF YALL ON HERE, IF YOUR NAME WAS MIKE I'D WANNA BE LIKE YOU, ALL I'M DOING IS SOAKING UP GAME TRUST ME YOU'LL SEE MY BUILDS IMPROVE, HOMIE KEEP BUILDING MOST OF ALL KEEP YOUR MIND RIGHT AND YOUR GAME TIGHT, DON'T LET NO ONE FUCC WITH YOUR HEAD, CUZZ THEN THE NEXT MAPHUCCA GONNA BE RIGHT THERE WAIT'N TO GET IN, LOVE IT OR LEAVE AND ON THAT NOTE PEACE !!!


amen brother


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

dade county said:


> you see this coment is "wuts up"lol man homie it dont matter to me im just trying not to look ma ole lady in the face anything will keep me at the bench buildin a plastic model or a r/c model so what ever you want to build i mostly build donks or heavy rim rollers. lo los i dont build much cause pegasus cant get they shit together them spolks are scaled 15s not 13s so till i make me some .ill sit the lolos aside. but what eva youwant homie


:drama:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I forgot, what was the point here? It's supposed to be fun modeling cars. To escape from the usual BullShit we live with every day.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

sandcast said:


> I forgot, what was the point here? It's supposed to be fun modeling cars. To escape from the usual BullShit we live with every day.


That's what I got out of it. A single weekend of going hard on a 64 with chris doing the same, but we didn't finish. I'm finishing mine this weekend hopefully however, and I think chris is thill working on his too. Dade county just called out brandon. So tecnically under all the b.s. there should be two pretty good builds. If each party agree as as they should they'll both have their own topics shortly when new pics of new work pop off. After that , this topic is history.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

sandcast said:


> I forgot, what was the point here? It's supposed to be fun modeling cars. To escape from the usual BullShit we live with every day.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


>


danm yall thats wasted


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dade county said:


> danm yall thats wasted


















I've been distracted practicing. Where's brandon at? He acting a lil scary not taking you up brah. Am I gonna have to put down the toys and rep for erbody or what man? I'm sumthing like the weakest link? (lowest budget.lol) lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

OH HERE WE GO! TTT FOR GREAT MEMORIES!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> OH HERE WE GO! TTT FOR GREAT MEMORIES!


LOL.......come on now......lownslow is banned...he cant fight back.....be nice!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

........


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

L.U.G.K bouws down to no 1 do wat u gotta do eso just my opinion wish some one would call me out would b fun!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Not tryn to start shit just sayn we hold our own


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

" HERE WE GO AGAIN " :roflmao: AIN'T NOBODY GONNA ANSWER :dunno: lol ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Fuck it! YOU SUCK PINA! I'll be in a build off against you, we'll finally see who's got what it take to run this little group of Regulators!!!!!





LMAO Jp chief, I got no urge to have my ass handed to me!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> LOL.......come on now......lownslow is banned...he cant fight back.....be nice!


Yea I'm not talkin no shit in here..



darkside customs said:


> Lord... Glad I was in the hospital when this bs went down... 13 fuckin pages of bs.... This isn't a model car forum anymore... It's a post- eminem 8 mile bullshit battle... Yes, Lownslow does have an opinion for everything, but he builds and gets shit done... I don't know what LilBitch... Oops, I mean LilBrandon is up to other than cheer leading for his homies, but this is a waste of time to even bump this shitty thread... (No offense to you Mike) lol...


Dude, ain't tryna cheerlead my damn self but lil brandon has built way more stuff, than I've ever seen you build, and his shits way cleaner and detailed than yours. Not an opinion, its a fact. If you feel up to the job call somebody out, watch Roll Models mop you or whoever you wanna send. The thread was bumped for good memories, not bad ones. If you recollect bad ones, then srry bout your luck, better to be pissed off than pissed on I suppose.



pina's LRM replica said:


> L.U.G.K bouws down to no 1 do wat u gotta do eso just my opinion wish some one would call me out would b fun!


Lugk doesn't.. Just Eso. lolz I said I wasn't gon talk no shit in here dammit urgg.. I've already voiced on FB for Eso to rep the midwest fo rya'll. If it were Machio or you Our asses would've been shut down a long time ago.



pina's LRM replica said:


> Not tryn to start shit just sayn we hold our own


Ya'll do, he don't. lolz



Dre1only said:


> " HERE WE GO AGAIN " :roflmao: AIN'T NOBODY GONNA ANSWER :dunno: lol ...


I've actually been doing work for a change.. HArd to keep up like I used to.



sinicle said:


> Fuck it! YOU SUCK PINA! I'll be in a build off against you, we'll finally see who's got what it take to run this little group of Regulators!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look on the brightside. Club members are always allies. Ya'll couldn't buildoff if ya'll wanted to..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol... Wasn't pissed... And again, I build for me... Not caring what anyone thinks of my builds... Lolz... No hard feelings on my end


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Lol... Wasn't pissed... And again, I build for me... Not caring what anyone thinks of my builds... Lolz... No hard feelings on my end


I guess we all can get along ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> I guess we all can get along ...


:roflmao: yup


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao: yup



Lolz, ^^^ he knows the drill..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Come on Mike, assemble your team. I know your beef isn't with the club, but a club member is a direct extension of the club, ours and yours. So when you or Brandon badmouth Eso, you're a representation of Role Models, and when Role Models attacks Eso, Role Models attacks LUGK. its not like we hate you guys or wish ill on you, we just can't allow continued disrespect for our club. So now, as the ol saying goes: NUT UP OR SHUT UP.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> Come on Mike, assemble your team. I know your beef isn't with the club, but a club member is a direct extension of the club, ours and yours. So when you or Brandon badmouth Eso, you're a representation of Role Models, and when Role Models attacks Eso, Role Models attacks LUGK. its not like we hate you guys or wish ill on you, we just can't allow continued disrespect for our club. So now, as the ol saying goes: NUT UP OR SHUT UP.


Sooo... Are you calling out Roll Models as an act of taking your club brother's back? Just wanna make sure I interpret this correct?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Come on Mike, assemble your team. I know your beef isn't with the club, but a club member is a direct extension of the club, ours and yours. So when you or Brandon badmouth Eso, you're a representation of Role Models, and when Role Models attacks Eso, Role Models attacks LUGK. its not like we hate you guys or wish ill on you, we just can't allow continued disrespect for our club. So now, as the ol saying goes: NUT UP OR SHUT UP.


X2


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> X2


So we can't call a spade a spade b/c of the plaque in his window? Hmm.... yup, this is lowriding.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Sooo... Are you calling out Roll Models as an act of taking your club brother's back? Just wanna make sure I interpret this correct?


Yes sir?
Plus this place could use a good club build off, and since y'all been chompin at the bit to get at Eso, here's your chance to show everyone that Role Models is the better crew.....if you guys are up to it....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sinicle said:


> Yes sir
> Plus this place could use a good club build off, and since y'all been chompin at the bit to get at Eso, here's your chance to show everyone that Role Models is the better crew.....if you guys are up to it....


SOunds good. I wouldn't wanna say "better" crew, but definately a force to be reckoned with. And one out of the backwoods or Louisville,Ky. But small city club vs. National, this is gonna be an excellant way to show our stuff. Is this just one car or can it be several?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good mike just want u to know L.U.G.K has no beef wit role models mcc we got much respect for all clubs on lil u guys have always shown us much love an respect an we feel d same way I know yalls beef is wit homie eso but like sinicle said hes fam an L.U.G.K always backs each other up dats how we get down the way to handle ur beefs here on lay it low is thru build offs like yall are doing now just keep it playa no need for all d bs talk let ur buildin do the shutting down feel me bro well wit dat said u guys handle ur bizz an do yalls thing much repect to both clubs


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lol fuckin sinicle ur crazy bro just saw dat coment shit I dont want no probs just tryn to keep up wit u!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------

